# Jokes



## Paul (May 19, 2011)

How about a daily Joke not to rude or offensive mind you just something to make us smile try this link and I dear you not to smile.      

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=fvsr


----------



## Monica (May 20, 2011)

I lost your dare!


----------

